# UKC Rally Lawrenceville, GA



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

He is so relaxed! What a good boy, congrats! Did you get a title?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

No we need one more for a title.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow! I am so imspired!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you! He really like working. One more Q in AKC & UKC for novice titles and then it will get interesting with off leash work. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poolann, congratulations. Racer is giving you nice attention and I love his fronts. They are beautiful. Poodles are funny with their drops aren't they? Lily does drops in rally that are a lot like Racer and Shooter. She throws herself on the floor. If there is a sit from a drop she pops up in the air and then settles onto the sit. They are always fun to watch when they are enjoying what they are doing. I am sure you will also be on to the next level with Racer, just like Sookster and Shooter. I think it would be very nice if you both got your titles with perfect scores in the same trial. It is only too bad that there would have to be a tie breaker. All of you are awesome!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Lily. Yes things can be very dramatic with poodles lol. Such clowns

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I will take a silly spoo any day over a dog that looks so serious it takes imagination on the judge's part to think the dog is having fun. Many exhibitors and judges have gotten great entertainment about Lily's drops in rally and dumbbell retrieves in open obedience (she pounces on the thing like she is killing something). When the retriever people comment about her enthusiasm, I just point out that my dog is as much a working retriever as theirs! Keep up your nice airy attitude, it will serve you well in good times and all the more so for those embarrassing poodle moments.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I will take a silly spoo any day over a dog that looks so serious it takes imagination on the judge's part to think the dog is having fun. Many exhibitors and judges have gotten great entertainment about Lily's drops in rally and dumbbell retrieves in open obedience (she pounces on the thing like she is killing something). When the retriever people comment about her enthusiasm, I just point out that my dog is as much a working retriever as theirs! Keep up your nice airy attitude, it will serve you well in good times and all the more so for those embarrassing poodle moments.


Exactly this^^^:adore:



Big congrats to you. You guys look so good together...a real team. Your spoo definitely enjoys working with you. You guys scored very well. I'm impressed!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

nice loose leash!!! Great job!!!


----------

